# Kleines Programmierproblem mit Socket



## flashfactor (28. Jun 2004)

```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

public class ircWatcher extends Thread
{
	int count = 0;
	try
	{
		System.out.println("Warte auf Verbindungen auf Port 6667...");
		ServerSocket echod = new ServerSocket(6667);
		while(true)
		{
			if(isInterrupted())
			{
				break;
			}
			Socket socket = echod.accept();
			//Hier kommt noch was hin
		}
	}
	catch(IOException e)
	{
		System.err.println(e.toString());
		System.exit(1);
	}
}
```

Erschreibt beim "try" diesen Fehler hin



> Syntax error on keyword "try"; "boolean", "void", "byte", "short", "int", "long", "char", "float", "double", "Identifier", "interface", "class" expected



An was kann das liegen?


Edit: Man muss ich da verschlafen gewesen sein.


----------



## Isaac (28. Jun 2004)

Böser Fehler *g*

Wo ist denn deine Methode?


1) Klasse

2) Konstruktoren

3) Methoden


Bei dir komm wie in der Strukturellen Programmierung nach der Klassendefinition gleich Code. Das geht nicht. Die int deklaration nimmt er noch weil er denkt es sei eine Klassenglobale Variable.


----------



## thE_29 (28. Jun 2004)

der beste Fehler kommt aber bei dem hier 


```
private void funktion();
{
//BLABLABLA
}
```


Der Strichpunkt hinten ist kein Fehler, weil es ja eine Funktionskopf dekleration wäre und bei dem Code in den Klammern hat er sich bei mir auch nicht aufgeregt, aber beim Kompilieren halt, bis ich den Fehler gefunden habe  ...


----------



## Dante (28. Jun 2004)

Hm, wer hat sich nicht aufgeregt? Eclipse entschärft sowas gleich, da es ja nicht abstract definiert ist.


----------

